# [Review] Audio Technica ATH-M50: Studiokopfhörer für Musik und Spiele?



## Shinchyko (17. Februar 2013)

*[Review] Audio Technica ATH-M50: Studiokopfhörer für Musik und Spiele?*

Guten Tag liebe PCGH´ler

Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit breit schlagen lassen und die Audio Technica ATH-M50 gekauft und nachdem ich nun div. Alltagssituationen und unzählige Höhrstunden hinter mich habe, dachte ich mir ich mache für euch mal eine Review

*Anmerkung: 

Der Test bezieht sich großteils in verbindung mit dem Fiio E10 USB DAC Headphone Amplifier welchen ist als externe Soundkarte benutze! Eventuelle schwächen können aber denke ich mehr oder weniger von einer guten Soundkarte und passender Software angepasst werden.*

Audio Technica ATH-M50: Kopfhörer für Musik und Spiele?

*Einleitung und technische Daten:*

Kopfhörer gibt es mittlerweile wie Sand am Meer und es ist sehr schwer genau das richtige für sich selber zu finden. Der Markt besitzt eine breite Palette und es ist für fast jeden Geschmack was dabei. Hauptsächlich ist dieses Forum ja für Gamer, aber wie gut schlagen sich die 140€ teuren Studiokopfhörer zB. in Battlefield 3? Und wie gut sind diese für das alltägliche Arbeiten am PC? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Treiberabmessungen:* 45 mm
*Magnet:* Neodym
*Frequenzbereich:* 15 - 28.000 Hz
*Max. Eingangsspannung: *1.600 mW bei - kHz
*Empfindlichkeit:* 99 dB
*Impedanz:* 38 ohm
*Gewicht:* 284 - (ohne Kabel)
*Kabel:* 1.2 - 3.0 - gewendelt (OFC-Litze)
*Verbinder:* Vergoldeter 3,5 mm Stereoklinkenstecker mit Zugentlastung und professionellem aufschraubbarem 6,3 mm Adapter
*140€ *
 
*Ausstattung und Verpackung:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die erste Überraschung gleich am Anfang. Auf unnötigen Verpackungsschnickschnack wurde verzichtet. Der Karton ist stabil und man könnte meinen das dieser aus Altpapier besteht. Der Verdacht kommt auf da das vermeitliche Plastik, in dem die Kopfhörer verpackt sind, soweit ich das erfühlen kann, aus Maisstärke besteht. Auf jedenfall ein Plus an die Umwelt

Ein 1 Jahr Garantieschein vom Herrsteller und die Bedienungsanleitung sind mit dabei. Neben den Kopfhörern und dem aufschraubbarem 6,3 mm Adapter befindet sich ein hochwertiges Lederetui mit an Board. Dieses ist ebenfalls sehr wertig verarbeitet.
*

Verarbeitung:

*Die Verarbeitung ist auf einem sehr hohen Niveau. Sehr sauber verarbeitet und hochwertiger stabiler Plastik. Die Lederohrmuscheln lassen sich leicht entfernen und waschen. Der Bügel besteht ebenfalls aus Leder und ist sehr gut vernäht und in dem angrenzenden Plasik eingelassen. Die Klinkenstecker sind vergoldet und nach dem äußerlichem erscheinen wohl sehr stabil verbaut. Abreißen des Kabels und knicke konnte ich in den letzten Wochen selbst nach zig hecktischen Arbeitstagen, wo auch ma die Kopfhörer durch unachtsamkeit vom Kopf flogen, nicht feststellen. Das gleiche gilt auch für den Ausgang an der linken Ohrmuschel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Tragekomfort usw:*

Ob wärend der Arbeit oder am heimischen PC, die ATH-M50 bieten stehts höchsten Tragekomfort. Sie verrutschen nur bei sehr starken Bewegungen ein wenig. Die Kopfhörer passen sowohl auf kleine Köpfe wie auch auf große.
Der Bügel ist auf der Unterseite etwas weicher und erzeugt so kein störendes "drücken" auf der Kopfhaut. Auch längeres tragen bereitet keinerlei Probleme. An dieser stelle ein dankeschön an meine Freundin für das "Model stehen" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten lassen sich die ATH-M50 sehr schön auch vom Kopf nehmen. Die Gelenke sind dreh und zuklappbar. Was einerseits den Komfort beim absetzten massiv erhöht und zum anderen die Kopfhörer schnell und unkompliziert kleiner werden und bequem in das Etui passen. (Dazu direkt ein Größenvergleich zur Roccat Kone+)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Vorwort:*
Die ATH-M50 schirmen sehr gut ab und unterbinden Nebengereusche aus dem Zimmer oder sonst wo sehr gut.

*Klangqualität Musik:*

Lässt sich so kurz beschreiben. Wahnsinn!!!
In Verbindung mit einer zusätzlichen Soundkarte (Anpassung von nöten um optimale Klangqualität zu erreichen) oder dem Fiio E10 USB DAC Headphone Amplifier (Bester Soundklang von anfang an) gehen die Kopfhörer richtig auf. Jede Musikrichtung. Insbesondere Rock und Techno sind einfach herrlich anzuhören. Einzigst was Orchester angeht kommt man nicht auf seine vollen kosten (meiner Meinung nach). Der Bass ist supperpräzise und extrem kräftig ohne zu übertreiben. Man merkt einfach an den Liedern selbst, das diese schlecht gemacht sind Teilweise bekommt man echte Gänsehaut weil die Ohren so heftig vibrieren und einfach jeder noch so kleiner Ton rausgehöhrt wird. Mitten und Höhen sind ebenfalls supergut. Dazu kommt dass, egal wie laut man hört, die Ohren nie wirklich anfangen zu schmerzen. Bei Livemusik (zb. Seed) hat man das Gefühl direkt neben der Band zu stehen. Je besser die Soundqualität desto besser das Klangerlebniss. 

*Klangqualität Filme:*

Die steht sehr guten 2.0 Boxen von zb. Magnat in nichts nach. Dank des punktgenauen Bass jenachdem sogar besser. Aber obacht. Schußweschel und Explosionen klingen meiner Meinung nach manchmal ein wenig deffuss, weil dort hauptsächlich Höhen zum einsatz kommen und die Kopfhörer eher auf ein  3-2-1 Verhälltniss von Bass/Mitten/Höhen abgestimmt sind. Mit einer Soundkarte kann man dieses Manko aber denk ich gut anpassen. Die Musik in Filmen klingt selbstverständlich dagegen wieder supper und auch die Texte sind sehr gut verständlich^^ 

*Klangqualität Spiele (PC)(TV-Wii):*

Nun zum mitunter wichtigsten neben Musik. Die Ortung von Gegnern ist mitunter schwierig da in Actionspielen und Egoshootern an jeder Ecke rumst und kracht. Insbesondere ja in Battlefield 3... aber wisst ihr was... wen interresiert es schon wo der Gegner ist wenn man mittendrin ist statt nur dabei???!!^^ Man wird fast erschlagen von den Effekten. Das Gefühl kann man nicht beschreiben. Man muss es erlebt haben. Hällt akustisch locker mit einer sehr guten Anlage mit. Auch wenn es ja nur 2.0 ist. Aufjedenfall deutlich angenehmer für die Nachbarn. Ihr wisst was ich meine Spiele klingen im großen und ganzen auf jeden fall klasse. Gruselspiele wie Dead Space werden noch intensiver. Und auch Spiele auf der Wii wissen so viel besser zu überzeugen. Selbst das relativ harmlose Project Zero 2 entfaltet mit den Kopfhörern mal so richtig seine volle wirkung da es einfach viel intensiver ist. Je nachdem machen aber auch hier wieder die etwas überzogenen Höhen ein wenig dem Spaß den garaus. Mit einer Soundkarte(PC) oder AVReciver(TV) kann man dieses Manko aber denk ich gut anpassen.

*Klangqualität unterwegs und am TV (normales Fernsehen):*

Getestet habe mit hilfe meines Samsung Galaxy S2. Die Soundqualität übertrifft natürlich jeden mitgelieferten Kopfhörer. Aber auch gegen 60€ teure Bluetooth Kopfhörer (Vom Arbeitskollegen) klingen die ATH-M50 um längen besser. Macht einfach laune Musik zu höhren.

Getestet an handelsüblichem HD TV. Die Qualität ist sehr gut und um jeden zweifel erhaben. Mir ist aber je nach TVModell leichtes phiepen aufgefallen. Liegt halt am TV selbst.

*Fazit:*

Für Gamer und Filmschauer zwar nicht immer perfekt, aber dafür perfekt fürs gemütliche chillen am Rechner bei guter Musik. Für unterwegs ebenfalls ein muss. Bisher hatte jeder dem ich die ATH-M50 auf den Kopf gedrückt habe nen richtig dickes Grinsen im Gesicht. Die Kopfhörer machen süchtig. Ich kann sie jedem Musikliebhaber wärmstens empfelen. Ob die ATH-M50 aber eine echte Alternative zu Gamerheadphones bzw einer 5.1 Anlage sind muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Bestellen und einfach mal unverbindlich dank 2 wochen Rückgaberecht via Inet testen lohnt aber allemale. 

Bemerkung: Für evtl. Rechtschreibfehler bitte nicht rumflamen oder so. Ich bin eig. schon totmüde nur ich muss nochwas wach bleiben weil ich morgen nachtschicht habe. Irgentwann muss man sich ja wieder drauf einstellen.

Hoffe euch hat der kleine Test gefallen. Wer sich allerdings nun fragt was für ein externer USB Verstärker das nun ist. (Mein Highlight in verbindung mit den ATH-M50)
Fiio E10 USB DAC Headphone Amplifier: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Mein Musiktipp für den Test ist ganz klar Dubstep.
HD Dubstep - E.T. (KATFYR Dubstep Remix) - YouTube

Gruß Shin
​


----------



## steveO (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Audio Technica ATH-M50: Studiokopfhörer für Musik und Spiele?*

Guter test ^^ ...
was mir auch aufgefallen ist , das die details sehr gut zum vorschein kommen  und du die lyrics auch viel besser verstehen kannst.
was mir auch gefällt ist das sie sogar eine leichte geräuschabschirmung haben :3 , hast du dir das video gesehen ? die ATH-M50 vs Beats ?? die ATH gewinnen xD , war ja klar...
Beats Pro vs Audio Technica ATH-M50! - YouTube
auf jeden fall empfehle ich die kopfhörer jedem der in die welt der music mehr eintauchen will =^^=


----------



## xLeprechaun (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Audio Technica ATH-M50: Studiokopfhörer für Musik und Spiele?*

Nettes Review!

Ist mit Sicherheit eine Alternative zu den Beyerdynamics.


----------



## SamSoNight (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Audio Technica ATH-M50: Studiokopfhörer für Musik und Spiele?*

An einen DT 770 kommt der M50 nicht ran. Dafür ist dessen Bühnendarstellung/Räumlichkeit einfach zu schlecht. Trotzdem, für 100€ oder weniger sicherlich ein vernünftiger Kopfhörer alles in allem.


----------

